# Sticky  "The Essential Buyer's Guide - Audi TT (8N)"



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

We often have people visiting this forum who are planning on buying a TT and sensibly ask for advice on what they need to look for. There is a wealth of knowledge here and we are always happy to guide people through the buying process, but wouldn't it be great if you could take that knowledge with you when you go to buy a car?

Well now you can - with *The Essential Buyer's Guide to the Audi TT*.

The specialist motoring publisher _Veloce_ commissioned this guide to join their series for classic cars and it has been written drawing on the years of expertise collected in the members of this forum. It will help you decide whether the TT is the right car for you, what it costs to run and what it's like to live with. It will help you choose which model is right for you and then, once you've decided what to look for, it will lead you through a 15 minute initial evaluation so you can eliminate the money-pits and identify the potential gems. Having found your prospective car the book will then lead you through a thorough inspection, helping you make that purchase with confidence.

With further advice on ownership and the TT community this compact volume will help set you on the road to enjoying your new Audi TT.










Priced at just *£12.99* The Essential Buyer's Guide to the Audi TT (8N) is available from:

http://www.veloce.co.uk


----------

